# New Apache 700 or 2006 Scout



## jimmurray (Jan 7, 2006)

Trying to work out what's the best buy for us. Apache is ~43k list price, is here normally any discount on this. Scout i could probably get for 36k from the dealer as I've no trade-in. Both van have similar layouts. Is the Scout a better built van? Worried about the depreciation on the apache if i have to pay list as the look like they lose 10k in the first year whereas the Scout shouldn't be anywhere near as bad. Offset against that is the fact is it's a new van against one two years old. Appreciate anyones advice.

Jim


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The Scout is a better motorhome as it is of the Frontier range so a better build etc. However it is on the old style cab (this is probably a good thing bearing in mind the problems with the new style cab)

The Apache whilst also good is at the bottom of the AT range. You would of course lose quite a bit in the first year because of the VAT.

It really depends on your preference and how long you are thinking of keeping the motorhome. Check both out thoroughly test drive etc.


----------



## bkjk (Feb 5, 2007)

hi hope i give a bit of advice for a start apache is built just the same as the scout it is only that the fitting and spec on the scout are a little better.
a new apache is built on the new fiat cab and is a much better drive that the old cab, albeit a few teething problems. i have found from my experience that it is better to buy new and change every 3 years, this way u are covered with warranty and breakdown. i am on my 4th cheyenne and have been very happy with them. Regards bkjk


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have just looked at a 2005 Scout and a new Apachie as we are thinking of changing.

We both prefered the Apachie as it was nicer inside than the older Scout, IE it didnt have brass fittings. I thought the build quality looked very simulr but the Scout did have a few nicer touches in side. The Scout we looked at was on the older Fiat, but If you could get one on a Merc on the new Fiat It would probally be a better van than the Apachie. But the new cab on the Apachie would sway me.


Richard...


----------



## jimmurray (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.
What sort of discount, if any, is likely to be available on a new 700? I've had a look around lots of dealer sites, can't believe how bad some of them are, but not sure if any of them actually have 700's in stock. Went up to Chelston at the weekend and they didn't seem to have any, also salesman didn't seem to have any time for us.

Jim


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That is a shame Jim as Chelston usually have a good stock of Auto-trail motorhomes. They have an open week-end this coming week-end. Speak to Paul as he deals with Auto-Trail MH's.


----------



## bkjk (Feb 5, 2007)

hi dont think u will get much of a discount as autotrail vans seem to sell so well, i have found that the best prices are usualy given at the shows so your best bet is go to peterbourgh in april i agree with the last post that paul at chelston is usualy helpfull, but personally have got the best deal from brownhills cannock with my last two vans. Regards bkjk


----------



## jimmurray (Jan 7, 2006)

Just ordered a new Apache 700 over the phone from Chelston for pickup first week in April. Decided in the end that the newer model made the most sense for us. Thanks for all the replies.

Jim


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jim

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts. Sorry, I missed your first post, but I thought I'd welcome you anyway 

So, you're a sort of guy to come to a quick decision? Asked the question 2 days ago, and ordered over the phone today? Well done!

I presume with such a quick delivery that it's in stock? Make sure your van goes in for all of its Fiat X2/50 recalls and campaigns. It might help to check the current status of the situation on :: this thread here ::.

Gerald


----------



## jimmurray (Jan 7, 2006)

Gerald,

Asked Chelston about the problems with the Fiat and they seem to be quite aware of them and what needs doing, so hopefully shoudn't be a problem. 

Trying to decide now if it's worth getting air con fitted to the habitation area prior to pickup.

jim


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think it depends on where you intend to use the van the most and at what time of year. Myself I hate airconditioning and would never have it in the habitation area much preferring to depend on natural ventilation so I am probably biased although I do like it for driving in the July/August heat of Spain. 

peedee


----------



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

*scout v apache*

we looked at both in depth (buying from new) the two are as different as chalk and cheese. Look closely at the specifications of both there are big differences and build quality is very noticeable, for example the apache is built on the fiat van chassis where as the scout is built on an Alko chassis, i could go on but in the end we found the extra pennies and bought the scout.

Cheers

The Chitster


----------



## carpyone (Mar 27, 2008)

I looked at both but settled on the Scout. For the extra cost I thought the finish was better and the extra length made the rear lounge more spacious.Plus the alko chassis I felt was a better bet.


----------

